# Putting new tank decoration in water



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

I purchased a new tank decor for the tetras to have some hiding places. It is just a treasure chest with holes to go in and out. Is there anything I need to do, or can I just put it in the tank?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

is it plastic??

you should be fine, just give it a quick rinse....if it was bought at somewhere like PetCo or something, most of that stuff is aquarium safe...


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

It was purchased at Petco. I can just put it in then? Ok cool. Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

i would give it a good rinse first....its not like a piece of driftwood where you need to soak it to help unleash some of the tannins....or a rock where you need to monitor any pH shift which might occur....


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed. Just a quick rinse and pop it in there.


----------



## cichlid owner (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree if its from a petstore just rinse it off (no soap) and put it in.


----------

